#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Word crashing - Endnote Add-in?

## marketshare

I installed Endnote and since that time Microsoft Word has been crashing.

If I open Word, type something, and then exit Word, I receive a message saying that Word has stopped working (after I say no in the save dialogue box).

I have uninstalled Endnote. I have uninstalled and re-installed Office. I still have the same problem.

There are two Add-ins:
Endnote Cwyw.dotm and Endnote Web Cwyw.dotm
I remove them but they simply reappear when I start Word.

In Active Applications Add-ins, the Endnote Cwyw.dotm file is shown to be in the AppData/Local/Temp/Endnote/Templates.6500. I have tried to delete this folder - but again, it just recreates itself.

I would appreciate some help.
Thanks
Marketshare
--
I am using Vista and Word 2007.

----------


## teylyn

uhhmmm, maybe a question for Endnote support?

http://www.endnote.com/support/ensupport.asp
http://www.endnote.com/support/entechform.asp

----------

